# Single malt



## dmacleod28 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi all me being a scottish highlander/islander as you can imagine I drink a lot of "whisky" single malt and I am just wondering what all you guys drink over the pond with your cigars.

also what would it cost for a average single malt over there for me it would cost about £30/$45 for a good bottle not the all time best but good quality "tipple" 

and of course would love to no what all your favourites are!

My list of top malts are 

dalmore cigar malt (awesome bought this thinking it would be a gimmick but wow £70/$105)

Bruichladdich 10 year old "The Laddie" Islay Single Malt Whisky £35/$55

Dalmore 12 year old £40/$60 

and my my go to bottle is 

Isle Of Jura 12 years £25/$40





Look forward to all your posts


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

In the past I haven't really cared much for single malt scotch whisky, but recently had some Lonach Glendarroch 41 that was extremely good. About $125US/bottle.

I don't know whether my palate is changing or it was just very good or both, but I think I like this scotch stuff now.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Talisker 18yr

Talisker Storm

Macallan 15yr

and for special occasions Balvenie 21yr

Sounds like I need to check out your favorites.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I think my favorite single malt is Glenlivet 21 archive which can be has for about $150 but I am sure there is better out there for less money like Macallan 18. But I was surprised by Buchanan's 12 blend that my wife got me. But this is the statement of someone who doesn't know what he is talking about


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

I like quite a few - and one of my favorites is also the Laddie 10. Can get it here for $55. My other favorites are:

Clynelish 14 - if in the mood for no peat - $50
Caol Ila 12 - for light peat - $50
Laphroaig 18 - for heavier peat - pushing $100


----------



## dmacleod28 (Oct 30, 2013)

Lonach Glendarroch 41 havent tried i think its a glenfarclas as it would be known over here i will need to give it ago 

talisker i do like but only now and again abit to in your face for me i live about 1hrs drive from there distillery its a good place to visit and go to a tasting 

as for macallan theres always a bottle in my house just incase the old man pops over he drinks it like water proberly one of the best distillery

glenlivet is always a good one there always on special in the supermarket


----------



## dmacleod28 (Oct 30, 2013)

Reggie said:


> I like quite a few - and one of my favorites is also the Laddie 10. Can get it here for $55. My other favorites are:
> 
> Clynelish 14 - if in the mood for no peat - $50
> Caol Ila 12 - for light peat - $50
> Laphroaig 18 - for heavier peat - pushing $100


some nice whiskys there mate


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

My favorite is The Balvenie. It can be had for about $60 for the 12 year up to about $200 for the 21.


----------



## dmacleod28 (Oct 30, 2013)

JustTroItIn said:


> My favorite is The Balvenie. It can be had for about $60 for the 12 year up to about $200 for the 21.


also a great choice mate


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

My usual poison are:

Aberlour 16 Year
Balvenie 12/15 Year
Laphroaig 10 Year Cask Strength
Caol Ila 12 Year
Ardbeg Uigeadail

I usually stick to single malt from Scotland, but I bought myself a Hibiki 12 Year and that is really tasty for a blended Japanese whiskey. Give it a try.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Partial to Islays, Ardbeg in particular. Mmmm.


----------



## dmacleod28 (Oct 30, 2013)

Tman said:


> My usual poison are:
> 
> Aberlour 16 Year
> Balvenie 12/15 Year
> ...


i have tried a cpl japanese whiskys and as much as it pains me to say it there pretty dam good


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

I love peated malts. I usually drink Benriach curiositas....because it's one of the cheapest I can find.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I even posted here not realizing it was in the wrong place. Moved to the Food, Wine and Spirits forum.


----------



## dmacleod28 (Oct 30, 2013)

dj1340 said:


> I even posted here not realizing it was in the wrong place. Moved to the Food, Wine and Spirits forum.


Sorry still abit new to all this thank you


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

No problem, it's always nice to find out what everyone else is drinking. Good way to find something new to try.


----------



## dmacleod28 (Oct 30, 2013)

dj1340 said:


> No problem, it's always nice to find out what everyone else is drinking. Good way to find something new to try.


ye thats what i was thinking just to see what everyone else likes my work has about 300 bottles of whisky so i have tried a hell of alot of different ones over the years


----------



## Wanker (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been drinking distilled spirits (not just scotch) for about a year is all but I love it. I'm a big fan of the peaty Islays. Lagavulin 16 ($80) and Laphroaig 18 (~$100) are my two favorites, but I can't afford to drink those everyday.

For 10-12yo whiskies, Talisker 10 (~$50) is probably my favorite. I can't wait to try and older expression. I have an uncracked bottle of Talisker DE that I'm looking forward to. Laphroaig 10 is also very good at ~$50. Ardbeg has been my least favorite though I've only had the 10yo. I want to try the Uigeadail.

For my birthday I was gifted a bottle of Aberlour 12 and my first impression of that is very good, minimal peat and a nice change of pace. We'll see what I think as I get through the bottle but first impression is that it will have a spot on the shelf.


----------



## dmacleod28 (Oct 30, 2013)

Wanker said:


> I've been drinking distilled spirits (not just scotch) for about a year is all but I love it. I'm a big fan of the peaty Islays. Lagavulin 16 ($80) and Laphroaig 18 (~$100) are my two favorites, but I can't afford to drink those everyday.
> 
> For 10-12yo whiskies, Talisker 10 (~$50) is probably my favorite. I can't wait to try and older expression. I have an uncracked bottle of Talisker DE that I'm looking forward to. Laphroaig 10 is also very good at ~$50. Ardbeg has been my least favorite though I've only had the 10yo. I want to try the Uigeadail.
> 
> For my birthday I was gifted a bottle of Aberlour 12 and my first impression of that is very good, minimal peat and a nice change of pace. We'll see what I think as I get through the bottle but first impression is that it will have a spot on the shelf.


all good whiskys and i have tried them all laphroaig is a bit to peaty for my taste i prefer a little less subtle!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I only have regular bottles in my rotation because I bought two of them by the case. Arran 12yr CS and Peat Monster. Fill out with others when they come on sale...


----------



## dmacleod28 (Oct 30, 2013)

Frodo said:


> I only have regular bottles in my rotation because I bought two of them by the case. Arran 12yr CS and Peat Monster. Fill out with others when they come on sale...


peat monster never heard of that i am intrigued


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

It's a Compass Box bottling containing Ardmore, Laphraoig, Bowmore and something else (no age statement). No chill-filtration or coloring...


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

Glenfiddich 18 year $71 at duty free right by my house. And glenlivet 15 yr $51 are two of my favorites. Both pair very well with the sticks I enjoy most, liga privada and padron anniversary 1964


----------



## MegaGlide (Jul 22, 2012)

My go-to when I'm smoking is Glenmorangie 10 y.o.
I can get a 1.75 of it for under $60, and it doesn't have any heavy flavors that really overpower the taste of the cigar.
Balvenie Doublewood is a favorite as well.


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

MegaGlide said:


> My go-to when I'm smoking is Glenmorangie 10 y.o.
> I can get a 1.75 of it for under $60, and it doesn't have any heavy flavors that really overpower the taste of the cigar.
> Balvenie Doublewood is a favorite as well.


Man it's been a while since I had the balvenie double wood that stuff is delicious!! Gotta grab a bottle next time I go to the duty free!


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

I've been getting into them more lately. 

Here's what I have on the bar at the moment:

Macallen 15
Glenfiddich 18
Laphoroaig 10


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Oban - $80
Pretty much what I get although I've tried many other scotches. Oban is what I compare the rest to.

But, my range on spirits is fairly broad.
Currently on a Red Breast kick.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Oban - $80
> Pretty much what I get although I've tried many other scotches. Oban is what I compare the rest to.
> 
> But, my range on spirits is fairly broad.
> Currently on a Red Breast kick.


We must think alike!

I enjoy many different whisk(e)y's. I have two go-to's that are always the first ones I grab. Oban 14 (Scotch) and Red Breast 12 (Irish). I always keep multiple bottles around as I never want to run out of either.

The nice thing about spirits, is that like cigars, there is such a wide variety. Sometimes you want a light, floral highland, and other times you want a peaty islay. Here are some of my favorites (in no particular order):

SCOTCH:
Glenlivet 12, 15, 16 Nadurra, and 21. I really like Glenlivets 
Glenmorrangie Nectar d' oro
Dalwhinne
Oban 14 (of course)
Maccallan 12, 15
Springbank 15, 18, and 21 - (Wow... one of the best I have ever had. Wish I could find more 18 or 21).

Irish:
Red Breast 12 and 15 (I prefer the 12 to the 15)
Knappogue Castle 12
Jameson, 12, 15, Gold, and Very Rare (I think Gold is my favorite)
Tullamore Dew Phoenix
Middleton Rare


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

The OP's name reminds me of an old joke...

What's the difference between Mick Jagger and a Scotsman? 

Mick sings "Hey, you, get off of my cloud". A Scotsman sings "Hey Macleod, get off of my ewe". :lol:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I tried a bottle of Jameson Black Barrel and love this stuff. Really good price at @$32 bucks so great bargain for the money.


----------



## jjashikki (Dec 19, 2013)

My favorites

The Mighty LAG! (Lagavulin 16) right around $90
Auchentoshan Three Wood $70ish
Midleton is around $150 up depending on where you find it. I rarely get it since i'd rather have the Lag though


----------



## louwags (May 17, 2014)

Great thread.

Oban is okay. 
Talisker 18-year old ranks right up there.
Macallan 18-yr.
Busmill's 18-yr old (Irish) is my go-to whiskey.

Still good to use a decent Cognac or Courvoisier from time to time.

Dippin' and sippin' is a plus no matter what.

--Wag--


----------



## Wanker (Feb 22, 2014)

I've got a bottle of Lagavulin 16 open right now. It's outstanding. I'm really curious about Talisker 18, I think Talisker 10 is my favorite 10-12 yr old whisky.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

I just recently managed to get my hands on a bottle of Yellow Spot, and I am in heaven again. It had been a long time since I had some, and it is by far my favorite once again.

I wish it was imported to the States so it would be easier to get.

I *highly* recommend it to anyone who can get some - it is truly unlike anything else IMO.


----------



## Drgyyc (May 5, 2014)

I've been into scotch longer than cigars and have found many bottles that I love. Off the top of my head some favs are:

Glenmorangie Extremely rare 18 - (Limited release $120)
Glenmorangie Finealta - (Limited release $90)
Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban - $65
Glenrothers 1998 - $60
Glenrothers Select reserve - $45
Aberfeldy 21 - $120
Macallan Gold - $55 (Great flavours, best bang for the buck)
Glenlivet 21 - $165

And a photo I shot yesterday of the Livet 21 with a RP Edge.


----------



## Rustabletoken (May 26, 2014)

I am also a huge Balvenie fan. I typically keep the single barrel 15 yr on hand. But my favorite is the Portwood 21 yr but due to the price, I save that for special occasions lol. In a pinch I will grab a bottle of Glenfiddich 15 yr. But I just don't get as much complexity from it as I do the Balvenie. When I was less aware of the single malt scotch, I would drink the typical blended brands like Johnny Walker which was made in my ancestral city of Kilmarnock, East Ayrshire, Scotland to represent my Boyd heritage. And Buchanan's for the Mc Caslin side of the family.


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Some of my favorites include,

Balvenie 14 Caribbean Cask
Macallan 18
Macallan Ruby

Can't go wrong with Macallan.


----------



## Mokano (Apr 26, 2014)

My go to scotch is Aberlour A'bunadh cask strength. My go to drink is Redbreast. Not a huge peat chaser, but Talisker would be my pick there.

HOWever, let me ask you all what you think of Kilchoman? I have a bottle sitting on the shelf that I thought I would keep for the next few years and build a Kilchoman retrospective as they release different aged scotch. Kinda a well planned 20th anniversary gift.... But shoot, there are a Lot of pretty incredible scotches/whiskies that would also make a great anniversary gift. Like the 21 year Redbreast.....


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Drgyyc said:


> I've been into scotch longer than cigars and have found many bottles that I love. Off the top of my head some favs are:
> 
> Glenmorangie Extremely rare 18 - (Limited release $120)
> Glenmorangie Finealta - (Limited release $90)
> ...


That is a beautiful picture!


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

dmacleod28 said:


> talisker i do like but only now and again abit to in your face for me i live about 1hrs drive from there distillery its a good place to visit and go to a tasting


We actually did go visit there a couple weeks ago while we were in Scotland. It's a very beautiful place for a distillery. I probably shouldn't admit this to a MacLeod, but it was a Macdonald that took us there. 

We found that, in general, the single malts were about 10% more expensive in Scotland than in Iowa. Go figure. The American whiskeys were pretty ridiculously priced over there. I can't fathom buying JD at those prices.

My favorite single malts that we took back were the Edradour / 12 Year Old / Port Wood Finish cask strength, the Benromach 10 (neither are available in the US, AFAIK) and the Springbank 10 (which is not distributed to IA).

Unfortunately, I have very little experience with what to pair with cigars, but here's what I like in general:

Highland Park 12 is one of my favorite, go to scotches. I get it for just under $50/bottle here.
Ardbeg 10 is my favorite Islay so far. I haven't tried their more expensive bottles yet. It's usually around $50/bottle but sometimes a grocery store here has it on sale for $37.
Glenmorangie 18 is pretty good, but perhaps a bit overpriced at $130/bottle. I'd rather have two bottles of Nectar D'Or.
As everyone seems to point out, Balvenie is a great go to scotch as well. As a bonus, Costco has it for $48/bottle. They have Glenfiddich 15 at the same price, too.


----------



## SJJ16 (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice thread - some scotches I'll have to try for sure!

My favorite - Lagavulin 16
Right now I have a bottle of Scapa 14 (very nice!)
Also like Dalmore 12
And always enjoy a Glenlivet or Glenfiddich


----------

